# اسئل عن اى شئ فى معالجة المياه باستخدام التناضح العكسى



## صاصا السريع (13 نوفمبر 2010)

اعمل فى مجال معالجة المياه من حوالى 5 سنوات وتعرضت لمشاكل كثيرة واتعملت مع خبراء كتيلر فى هذا المجال وعندى استعداد لتكوين جروب من الاصحاب نفكر ونتناقش ونحل المشاكل معا ونفيد بعض
اخوكم فى الله مصطفى يوسف:33:


----------



## صاصا السريع (13 نوفمبر 2010)

كيف تعرف ان ال antiscale اللى انت بتستخدمه يعمل جيدافى ال RO membrane


----------



## مهندس المحبة (15 نوفمبر 2010)

شكرا أخي العزيز على همتك العالية وإن شاء الله يساهم معنا الأخوة المختصين في مجال المياه ونجعل الأفادة كبيرة للجميع وأنا مستعد لمساعدة الجميع في النشر وبما يوفقني اليه الله وبالتوفيق في مسعاكم ....


----------



## محمود كمياء (20 نوفمبر 2010)

صاصا السريع قال:


> كيف تعرف ان ال antiscale اللى انت بتستخدمه يعمل جيدافى ال ro membrane


 
السلام عليكم
شكرا اخى الكريم على عرض مساعدتك كما ارجو الاجاة على السؤال الذى طرحتة


----------



## صاصا السريع (21 نوفمبر 2010)

اجابة السؤال
معظمنا يطبق قانون saturation index
ولكن الاهم ان تلاحظ عند استبدال ال safety filterان تضع على عينة منه حمض HCL فاذا حدث فوران اعلم ان الANTISCAle غير جيد


----------



## إمام ابوهيفا (27 نوفمبر 2010)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
إذا ممكن شرح مفصل لعمل المبادل الأيوني المزدوج mixed bed exchanger مع الرسم التوضيحي ولماذا لا يتم إستخدام المبادلات الأيونية الموجبة والسالبة كل على حدة .
وأنا لكم من الشاكرين


----------



## lovetato (16 ديسمبر 2010)

ممكن اعرف هل هناك مشكلة اذا ارتفع ضغط الخارج من الفلتر الدقيق وارتفاع الضغط الدخول لمضخطة الضعط العالى فى محطات ro


----------



## صاصا السريع (18 ديسمبر 2010)

lovetato قال:


> ممكن اعرف هل هناك مشكلة اذا ارتفع ضغط الخارج من الفلتر الدقيق وارتفاع الضغط الدخول لمضخطة الضعط العالى فى محطات ro


ما المدة التى استغرقها ليرتفع الضغط من مدة عمل الفلتر الدقيق ؟ وما قيمة الsdi


----------



## kadhim ali (21 ديسمبر 2010)

صاصا السريع قال:


> اجابة السؤال
> معظمنا يطبق قانون saturation index
> ولكن الاهم ان تلاحظ عند استبدال ال safety filterان تضع على عينة منه حمض HCL فاذا حدث فوران اعلم ان الANTISCAle غير جيد


 ارجو ان لا اكون فضا بالاجابة سيد ي الكريم هل ننتظر ترسب الانتي سكيل على safty filterحتى نعرف المادة تعمل او لا معناها تتلف الاغشية ان كانت كذلك
,,,,, كيف تعرف الانتي سكيل هناك طرق ومنها ان تكشف مختبريا عن كمية p2o5 or po4ويجب ان لا تقل عن 50% والكشف هنا يبين الفوسفيت الثلاثي والذي هو مانع ترسيب قوي للكاربونات والبيكاربونات للكالسيوم والمغسيوم والكلوريدات التي تشكل الخطر الاكبر على الاغشية مهما يكن نوعها بولي امايد او بولي اكرولمايد مثقبه او حلزونية


----------



## ابوميسم (26 ديسمبر 2010)

ممتاز .... اتمنى الاستمرار ليكون الموضوع مرجع ...شكرا لك ..

لدي سؤال :

عند ضخ الانتي سكيل ... كم يكون مقدار الضخ بواسطة النبض ؟
اعرف ان الامر يعتمد على عدد الاغشية ..لكن كيف تتم الحسبة ؟


----------



## محمود كمياء (31 ديسمبر 2010)

السلام عليكم
كمية الانتى سكيلنت تعتمد على كمي الفلو ويتم الحساب كالاتى
نريد ان تكون النسبة 4 ppm والكمية 100 متر مكعب باليوم

1000/ 100 *4 =0.4 كيلو جرام باليوم و 100 الفلو و 4 الكمية المراد حقنها
لتحويلها للتر نقسم على الكثافة النوعية للانتى سكيلنت تقريبا بتكون 1.15


----------



## kadhim ali (11 يناير 2011)

السلام عليكم طريقة سريعة وتقريبية لحساب الانتي سكيل 
يجب ان يكون الماء الخام او الداخل للتحلية ذي وسط حامضي اي حوالي ph 6.5
ومقدار الفوسفسيت ك po4-----3-5ppm
هنا نحضر مثلا بخزان فوسفست بتركيز 300 ملغم/لتر
الكمية الداخلة المراد معالجتها 100 لتر /ساعة 
المضخة تضخ 1لتر /ساعة 
اذن نحتاج الى لتر واحد من الفوسفيت ذي التركيز 300 ملغم /لتر لمعالجة 100 لتر للحصول على مياه خام ذات 3 ملغم /لتر
هذه ارقام على سبيل الفرض ليست عملية وممكن عكسها على اي وحدة قياس
وشكرا


----------



## خالد محمد نواب (23 مارس 2011)

السلام عليكم ورحمة اله وبركاته 
اخواني الاعزاء , عندي وحدة تحلية سعة 20 م3/ساعة 
ولكن عندي مشكلة وهي انني لا اعرف نسب المواد الكيمياوية 
التي ينبغي اضافته الى وحدة التحلية واقصد ( انتي سكلنت و بايوسيد و الكلور 
و بايوسلفيت ) ارجو مساعدتي واكون شاكرا" منك جدا " .


----------



## Ahmed naif (31 مارس 2011)

أخواني الكرام 
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 
وبعد / لدي مشكلة بمحطة التحلية لدي وهو ارتفاع التي دي اس علماً بأن تحليل الكيمائيات والبكترلوجي سلبية وسليمه كيف يتم خفض التي دي اس وما هو الحل المناسب .
شاكراً للجميع اهتمامهم


----------



## قدرى عبدالحق (11 أبريل 2011)

*السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
أنا أخوكم فى الله قدرى من مصر أنا أتبع مؤسسه خيريه تعمل لوجه الله ومن ضمن مشروعاتها
مشروع لتنقية المياه من الابار ونتعامل مع أكثر من شركه وكل شركه تقول أنها الافضل وان الشركه الاخرى لا تفهم شىء وبما اننا غير متخصصين فى هذا المجال فنحن فى حيره شديده فهل يوجد من بينكم من يساعدنى لوجه الله ويحتسب أجره عند ربه وفى ميزان حسناته يوم القيامه ... سأشرح لحضراتكم ماهية المحطة التى نتعامل معها وطريقة الشركات فى التركيب
المحطه تعتمد على جهاز ro وفيزل حديد وفيزل كربونى وفيزل رملى وخزان سعة2000لتر وخزانين سعة كل واحد3000لتر
المشكله تكمن فى الاتى 
ان كل شركة لها طريقة مختلفة فى ترتيب عمل المحطه
الشركه الاولى تبدأ كالاتى
"موتور سحب أعماق يسحب المياه من بئر ويفرغ المياه فى الخزان سعة 2000لتر وفى نفس الوقت مضخة كلور تضخ الكلور بالتنقيط فى الخزان ثم موتور يسحب الماء ليضخه فى الفيزيلات الحديد ثم الكربونى ثم الرملى على الترتيب ثم تصل المياه الى جهاز الroالذى يتكون من أربع ممبريهات وتخرج المياه المنقاه فى الخزانين سعة3000لتر لكل واحد
الشركة الثانية تعمل كالاتى
"موتور سحب يسحب المياه من البئر ويضخ المياه مباشرة فى الفيزيلات الحديد ثم الكربونى ثم الرملى على الترتيب وفى نفس الوقت مضخة كلور تضخ الكلور بالتنقيط فى المواسير قبل دخولها على الفيزيلات الثلاثة مباشرة ثم تذهب تنزل المياه فى الخزان سعة2000لتر ومن الخزان تسحب المياه الى جهاز الro ثم تخرج من الroالى الخزانين سعة 3000 لتر
مبدئيآ
السؤال الاول : اى طريقتى العمل السابقتين هى الافضل ولماذا؟
بعد الاجابه على سؤالى هذا عندى اسئلة كثيره لمن سيتواصل معى وعندى مشاكل فى المحطات ابحث لها عن حل.
وجزاكم الله خيرآ
أخوكم فى الله / قدرى*​


----------



## ابوحمزة المصري (22 أبريل 2011)

اخواني الكرام لا اريد ان امون فظا بالله من قال لا اعلم فقد افتي . موضوع وضع HCL علي الفلتر الميكروني ليس له اساس من الصحة . ولابد ان تعرف الاتي :-
A suitable antiscalent must pass two tests MICROBIOLOGICAL test and MEMBRANE COMPATAPILITY test


----------



## ابوحمزة المصري (22 أبريل 2011)

الاخ الكريم قدري اولا كلتا الطريقتين خطاء وهي طرق عفا عليها الزمن ولن تكون المقارنة بهذه الطريقة اولا لازم نعرف تحليل مياه الابار . وبخاصة نسبة الحديد في مثل هذه المحطات المصغرة . ثانيا الاعتماد علي حقن الكلور ثم ازالته بفلتر كربوني خطير جدا لانه عند حدوث تشبع للكربون النشط من امتزاز الكلور سيدخل الكلور للاغشية وتتأكسد وبالتالي تفقدها . 
لكن لابد من حقن sbs ومراحل المحطة تكون كالاتي 
طلمبة ابار منها الي خزان مياه خام ويحقن فيه الكلور ويفضل يكون صوديوم هيبوكلوريت 12% ثم نبداء في ازالة الحديد وهذا يعتمد علي نسبة الحديد فيمكن ازالته بفلتر الحديدgreen sand او بخزان الترسيب المخروطي ثم فلتر الرمل والفحم ثم حقن sbs في الخط ثم فلتر قطني ثم مضخة الضغط العالي ثم الاغشية ويتم ترتيب الفيزلات توالي كمرحلتين او 3 مراحل لزيادة recovery


----------



## tsoulma1 (16 مارس 2012)

*السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته*
كيف يتم تنقية *ال RO membrane* في جهاز osmose inverse استعملت acide citrique بدون جدوى


----------



## masafr (16 مارس 2012)

*بارك الله فيكم يا اخوان موضوع قيم جدا ومفيد واتمنى الاستمرار فيه

وعندي استفسار عن استخدام منتج من الانتي سكيلينت يغني عن استخدام حامض الكبريتيك 

فهل يوجد احد جرب هذا النوع من مانع الترسيب*


----------



## ابو الامجاد (21 أبريل 2012)

*السلا م عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 
أخي الكريم أنا اعمل في وحدة معالجة مياه خاصة بمركز غسيل كلوي وواجهتني مشكلة لأكثر من مره .. وهي أنه في حالة تغيير مصدر المياه يحصل تحسس عند المرضى وتسوء حالتهم اثناء جلسة الغسيل .. وعند تصريف الماء واستبداله بالمصدر السابق الذي يعمل علية دائما تزول هذه المشكلة تماما .. افيدونا اذا كان بالامكان جزاكم الله الف خير*


----------



## نبيل عواد الغباري (21 أبريل 2012)

*معالجة المياه*

السلام عليكم
اخي ابو الامجاد في هذه الحاله يجب فحص المياه كيميائيا وبيولوجيا للتأكد من سبب التحسس 
وبتوفيق الله


----------



## الكيميكال (21 أبريل 2012)

اخي الفاضل لو تكرمت اريد المعادلا التصميمية( DESIGN EQUATION) المستخدمة في ( Mass and energy balanc) في تقنية RO وذالك في اسرع وقت ممكن لان تسليم مشروعي بقي عليه اسبوعين، وللك كل التقدير


----------



## ابو الامجاد (21 أبريل 2012)

شكرا جزيلا أخي مهندس المحبه وللتوضيح اكثر عن الموضضوع السابق تحصل المشكلة عندما يكون مصدر المياه مختلط بمياه المطر


----------



## الكيميكال (23 أبريل 2012)

لو تكرمت اريد المعادلا التصميمية( DESIGN EQUATION) المستخدمة في ( Mass and energy balanc) في تقنية RO وذالك في اسرع وقت ممكن لان 

تسليم مشروعي بقي عليه اسبوعين، ولك كل التقدير.تكفوووووووووووووووووووون


​


----------



## AHMED HOSAM43 (21 مايو 2012)

ياخى كل مانع ترسيب لة برنامج تصميم خاص بة والسؤال المطروح ليس لة محل من الاعراب لان مانع الترسيب لايعمل فى وانما مع ولذلك هناك شهادة تسمى التوافق مع الغشاء ملزم كل مصنع لمانع الترسيب على الحصول عليها من صانع الاغشية


----------



## abdelbaky osman (3 يناير 2013)

ممكن كتاب يشرح التناتضح اعكسى بالتفصيل .. ولك جزيل الشكر


----------



## مدير تشغيل وعمليات (24 يناير 2013)

abdelbaky osman قال:


> ممكن كتاب يشرح التناتضح اعكسى بالتفصيل .. ولك جزيل الشكر



حمل هذا
http://www.mediafire.com/?uad3r1fam04xj5u

​


----------



## الموصل 2010 (28 يناير 2013)

السلام عليكم ....ارجو توضيح ايهما افضل في تحلية مياه الابار التي تحتوي على عسرة عالية ...استخدام المبادل الايوني softener أو التنافذ العكسي RO مع جزيل الشكر


----------



## alhaidry2004 (20 أغسطس 2013)

اعمل في محطة تناضح عكسي صغيرة من 6 شهور ولاحظت انه في البداية كانت انتاجية المحطة 100m3/h والان انخفضت الانتاجية الى 98.5m3/h ... ماسبب هذا الانخفاض؟


----------

